# Straw Market Watch



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I would like to keep an eye ont he straw market and see if it in fact picks up compared to the past few years. Time of year that the landscape guys have picked up as well.

I got some figures from the USDA on the acres planted in wheat...their numbers...always a bit suspect due to the information they are given...but anecdotal information does seem to prove this out. Also, wonder if some of the poor wheat fields might just get replanted as soybean fields...early planting leaves a window...to replant the poor wheat fields especially in Indiana and Illinois.

So I thought we would watch and see what everyone sees in their area. _Let us know where you are from when you report on what you are seeing._

Here are the USDA numbers I was sent...

Illinois: Winter Wheat: 19.5 million bushels, compared to 45.92 million in 2009; average yield of 60 bushels per acre, compared to 56 bushels per acre a year ago; harvested area of 325,000 acres, compared to 820,000 last year.

Indiana: Winter Wheat: 19.04 million bushels, compared to 30.15 million in 2009; average yield of 68 bushels per acre, compared to 67 a year ago; harvested area of 280,000 acres, compared to 450,000 last year.

Missouri: Winter Wheat: 14.26 million bushels, compared to 34.31 million in 2009; average yield of 46 bushels per acre, compared to 47 a year ago; harvested area of 310,000 acres, compared to 730,000 last year.

Nebraska: Winter Wheat: 69 million bushels, compared to 76.8 million in 2009; average yield of 46 bushels per acre, compared to 48 a year ago; harvested area of 1.5 million acres, compared to 1.6 million last year.

South Carolina: Winter Wheat: 6.21 million bushels, compared to 7.05 million in 2009; average yield of 46 bushels per acre, compared to 47 a year ago; harvested area of 135,000 acres, compared to 150,000 last year.

South Dakota: Winter Wheat: 57.82 million bushels, compared to 64.26 million in 2009; average yield of 49 bushels per acre, compared to 42 a year ago; harvested area of 1.18 million acres, compared to 1.53 million last year.

Wisconsin: Winter Wheat: 15.64 million bushels, compared to 21.42 million in 2009; average yield of 68 bushels per acre, unchanged from a year ago; harvested area of 230,000 acres, compared to 315,000 last year.

Winter wheat production: Expected harvested area is 31.8 million acres, down 2.7 million acres (8 percent)
from last year.


----------

